# Horror Ridge 2009



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is some pictures my son took Saturday.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The gator with the head in its mouth made me laugh 

Lots of good stuff, and your guests definitely seemed to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxy. That was my son and his wife, with her nephew. We let our folks bring their kids through the haunt during the day. It is a little to scary for small kids at night. We had a great Party that night. I have to get picture from the folks that come. I am running from the magic mirror to the spinning floor and the vortex tunnel. But once the strangers leave then I get to party with my friends.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like a good Halloween party with cool props.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks DT, we don't get many tot's. We don't have any street lights or side walks. We on the sound side of the beach. When my kids got to big to tot. I decided to have a party. That was when I found out about prop building. I love it, always enjoyed Halloween as a kid. Enjoyed taking my kids out. But we never had anything like what I have found on the forum. I really want to get out of my back yard and share it with more people. Just don't really know where to start. Thought about a charity, but I really need to learn more about the inspections and liability insurance. If I do I intend on setting up a 2 different styles. I would want small kids going through some of my haunt. I started making it scarier this year. It was noticed by everyone. So I was really happy. But the Magic Mirror is a must for tot's. They love talking to it and the joy on there face is just great. Now we also do it for the adults and give them jello shooters. They get a wilder version also. One girl asked me if I could make her prettier, I told her sure. Then said, turn out the lights!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots of very cool stuff you got there. Even though you don't get a lot of tot's, I bet the ones you do get love it


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a really good job. Maybe you should check out doing it in a location that kids would be able to see it. They would love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A vortex tunnel and everything. That must have been one hell of a party!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Fick209 Thanks as you can see most of my stuff I learned to make here on the forum. The 7 tot's we got had a blast. Can't wait for next year.

Joiseygal Thanks I am thinking about trying to set up some where. But I know I will have to be inspected. Which means a lot of fire retardant stuff and money. But I think I am going to talk with my local building inspector and get the real answers. After I get it all put away!

HalloweenZombie It was a hell of a party. Stared at dark and I start rain proofing a round 2 am. Last year we didn't have rain so at 4 am we were still kicking.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a fun time.


----------

